

Looking for a cofounder? Come to the new OpenCoffee Cambridge June 4th. - nabeel
http://nabeel.typepad.com/brinking/2008/05/looking-for-a-c.html

======
sanj
OpenCoffee is a great place to hang out and meet folks.

Here's a sweetener: anyone who shows up gets a beta invite to my startup.

